# handeln bei online-shops schon probiert ?



## knarf0815 (21. Februar 2011)

wie im titel beschrieben möchte ich mal wissen ob es schon jemand probiert hat bei einem online-shop die preise runterzuhandeln. war die aktion von erfolg gekrönt? geht es bei bestimmten shop´s oder geht es gar nicht?
wieviel prozent konntet ihr rausholen? gibt es ein ab einer bestimmten summe (z.b. 500€ oder 1000€) mehr verhandlungsspielraum?würde mich freuen wenn ihr zahlreiche erfahrungen postet.
gruß knarf0815

edit:bin ich hier in dem forum eigentlich richtig?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2011)

Also handeln tut man eher beim normalen Händler, für das I Net gibt es Preissuchmaschinen. Rabatte gibt es es meistens von " kleineren Händlern ", solche Ketten wie Alternate, Mindfactory usw sind da auf dem Ohr eher taub. Je nach Händler und bestimmter Ware können bei mir schon mal mit Glück bis zu knapp 40% drin sein


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2011)

Jo, Du kannst maximal auf einen Konkurrenten verweisen, zB amazon geht dann manchmal auch mit dem preis runter - aber amazon ist auch ein Riesenladen, der Leute NUR für diese "Tiefstpreis"-Kontrolle arbeiten hat. Andere lassen da auf keinen Fall mit sich reden bzw. es ist ja teils schon schwer, den normalen Support zu erreichen - erst Recht wäre das für so Preisnachlass-Anfragen der Fall. Zudem arbeiten die Shops extrem hart an der Grenzem der Rentabilität. Teils ändern sich die Preise sogar stündlich beim gleichen Laden, um sich an die aktuellen Marktpreise anzupassen.


----------



## knarf0815 (25. Februar 2011)

@ herbboy  bei amazon sind die preise meist auch etwas höher als bei anderen online-shop´s aber der servis ist echt spitze
rabatte gibt es also nur in läden und nicht bei online-shops


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

Also, was HARDWARE-Komponenten angeht ist amazon in der Tat meist teurer, das ist aber für die auch nur ein Neben-Sortiment. Deren Kernprodukte, aber auch Computerperipherie (Maus, Tastatur, Lautsprecher, Drucker, externe HDDs... )  sind nur ganz selten mal in einem anderen Shop (inkl. Versandkosten) preiswerter, und die billigeren Shops sind auch nicht selten welche, bei denen man nicht weiß, ob man da wirklich kaufen sollte  


Wegen des Verhandelns: amazon ist mir mal bei einem Notebook entgegengekommen und hat den Preis um 50€ gesenkt + eine Notebooktasche, aber der Preis des Konkurrenten damals (Saturn) war trotzdem noch 50€ günstiger UND da da noch ein MP3-player als Bonus dabei. Aber man KANN bei amazon auch Erfolg haben, ist aber idR selten und eher bei Dingen wie "Media Markt bietet bundesweit das Produkt XY 10% günstiger als Sie an"


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. Februar 2011)

Hmmm, ich wollte einen Monitor haben.

Krieg ne Mail zurück: "Gibt's nich mehr, möchten Sie sich einen anderen aussuchen?"

Hab ein bisschen im Preisvergleich und auf der Anbieterseite geschaut und was gefunden.

Kost minimal mehr.

Hab dann jetz erstmal ne Mail zurückgeschickt und einfach mal gefragt, ob ich das Teil zum gleichen Preis kriegen kann.

Ich werde berichten, wie es ausgeht...

mfg


----------



## knarf0815 (2. März 2011)

@ x6sixcore  gibt es schon ne info wegen dem monitor ,waren die kulant? welcher shop?
gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Bei richtigen Online-Shops kannste handeln eigentlich vergessen, die schenken dir meist nicht mal 10 Cent.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

@knarf0815: Jupp, gibt's.

Hat nich geklappt.

Aber die 18€ mehr - so what.

Bei dem System, was ich mir zusammenschraub, kommt dieser Betrag dem Begriff "Nix" sehr, sehr nahe.

Dafür bekomme ich nun ein Display, welches hier im Forum recht gute Rezensionen erhalten hat.

War bei VV.

Aber der Mailkontakt war sehr nett, muss ich sagen!


----------



## knarf0815 (3. März 2011)

@ghostadmin wenn du glück hast gibts den versand gratis ,das sind zumindest meine erfahrungen


----------



## knarf0815 (16. April 2011)

hat noch keiner einen erfolg zu vermelden? 
die onlineshops müssen wirklich sehr knapp kalkukieren 
gruß


----------



## Placebo (17. April 2011)

Bei Amazon gab's von Thermalright einmal VGA Chip Kühler (nenn man die so? meine ähliche wie die hier) für den dreifachen Preis (4,50€ statt 1,50€) gegenüber der Herstellerseite. Auf die Idee, zu handeln bin ich leider nicht gekommen.
Finde die leider auf beiden Seiten nicht mehr. Ist aber auch schon wieder 1-2 Jahre her....


----------



## Superwip (17. April 2011)

Ich hab gehört, bei Dell könne man Rabatte und auch gratis Upgrades heraushandeln, das weiß ich aber nicht aus erster Hand, da ich noch kein Dellprodukt bestellt hab...


----------



## knarf0815 (17. April 2011)

kannst du das mal genauer in erfahrung bringen , z.b. wieviel der rabatt in % in etwa war?  gab es einen grund für den rabatt ?  wäre schön zu wissen
gruß


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. April 2011)

Also ich weiß, dass Rabatte meist eher Großkunden vorbehalten sind, die auch entsprechende Mengen bestellen. Manchmal lässt sich aber durchaus ein wenig handeln, da ist der Verweis auf die Konkurrenz definitiv hilfreich.
In jedem Falle gilt: Freundlich fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## knarf0815 (17. April 2011)

mich interresiert ja gerade was man mit freundlich fragen schon erreichrt hat und bei wem
gruß


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2011)

Das geht bei Dell und Lenovo tatsächlich. 

Ansonsten geht es gerade bei kleineren Läden auch immer - das sind alles Geschäftsmänner, sprich wenn man sagt, dass wenn sie so und so viel bei diesem und jenem Artikel runtergehen, man bei ihnen auch noch z.B. die Graka kauft. 600€ oder 800€(-20€ Rabatt) sind halt immer noch ein Unterschied. Wenn man mehr abnimmt, lässt sich auch ein Mengenrabatt erreichen.


----------



## xEbo (18. April 2011)

Aquatuning gibt definitiv Rabatte. Ich hab als ich meine Wasserkühlung bestellt habe, einfach den Warenkorb per Mail an AQT geschickt und nachgefragt ob sie mir nicht ein Angebot machen könnten. Ich hab daraufhin ~5% Rabatt + Versandkostenerlass bekommen.
Ich denke bei großen Bestellungen kann es sich durchaus lohnen einfach mal nachzufragen. Bei kleineren Shops oder Nieschenshops wie AQ ist die Aussicht auf Erfolg höher.

Bei Nils hatte ich auch angefragt aber er kalkuliert wohl sehr knapp daher hab ich da keinen Rabatt bekommen obwohl die Bestellung auch keine kleine war . Dafür stimmt aber die Qualität und Service.

Bei Hardware find ich es schwierig überhaupt eine Summe zusammenzubekommen sodass sich eine Anfrage lohnt. Meist bestellt man sein System in verschiedenen Shops um eben das gegebene Budget voll auzuschöpfen. Wenn ein Anbieter mit Versand günstiger ist als der nächste dann hat man ganz fix 3 Shops bei denen man das System bestellt. Hier wärs aber mal interessant eine Verhandlung mit den verschiedenen Versandhändlern zu starten. Wäre doch mal eine Idee für die PCGHX Print. "Wir testen die Kulanz und Service", wer eine gute Note erzielt bekommt eine Empfehlung


----------



## Acid (18. April 2011)

Hi,

also erstmal kurz etwas zu Dell... Dort kann man eigentlich immer verhandeln, das ein oder andere Upgrad *Kostenlos* ist eigentlich immer möglich, zumindest bei den höherpreisigen Geräten.
Auch sollte man beachten das eigentlich meißtens Gutscheine im Umlauf sind, z.b. durch Foren zu bekommen (notebookjournal) meist ca 5% oder sowas.
Was auch sehr oft gemacht wird, ihr kauft das Teil und nachträglich (innerhalb der 14tage) ruft ihr bei eurer Bearbeiterin an und sagt das ihr nicht 100% zufrieden seit und das Gerät zurückschicken möchtet oder aber die Garantie zu erweitern. Da kann man für kleines Geld immer sehr viel rausschlagen.

Aktuell habe ich z.b. einen TV in einem eher kleineren Online Shop gekauft und auch da habe ich 50Euro rabatt erhalten und die Versandkosten (49Euro) wurden mir erlassen. Letztendlich der beste Preis im ganzen Internet.

Ebenfalls bei einem Hifi Shop habe ich etwas größer Eingekauft und dort habe ich sogar ca 200Euro Rabatt bekommen.

Also gerade wenn man in einem Shop viel zeug bestellt oder der Warenwert recht hoch ist stehen die Chancen meißt sehr gut.

Wenn ihr natürlich bei Caseking ein Mauspad bestellt würde ich es mich nicht wagen nach einem Rabatt zu fragen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2011)

Notfalls einfach mal nach einem Nachlaß fragen oder einer Zugabe, mehr als nein sagen werden die auch nicht. Ich als Privatmann mußte mir meine mittlerweile üblichen Rabatte auch auch erst verdienen und mal danach fragen kan man ja.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2011)

Ich konnte bei amazon in diesen Tagen gnädigerweise 7€ "Rabatt" auf meinen LCD bekommen. Den hatte ich neu bestellt, da mein knapp 2 Wochen zuvor bestellter LCD (gleiches Modell) einen Mangel hatte. Dummerweise kostete der LCD aber 540€, bei Erstbestellung waren es 533€. Eben 7€ Unterschied. Diesen Betrag hab ich dann - nach zweimaligem Nachhaken - bekommen. Aber weitere ca. 35€ waren da nicht drin - das Modell war nämlich wiederum EINEN Tag, nachdem ich den Ersatz-LCD bestellt hatte, auf 499€ gesunken und ist seitdem auch immer noch auf dem Level - wenn ich also nur einen Tag später mich für eine Rücksendungen des "alten" LCD entschieden hätte, dann hätte ich über 30€ gespart...    ach so: dass ich fast 2 Wochen im Minus war, weil ich bis zur Rückerstattung des ersten LCDs gleich zwei LCDs finanzieren durfte (oder 2 Wochen lang ohne TV rumsitzen durfte), interessierte natürlich auch nicht...


----------



## Aufpassen (20. April 2011)

Das mit Dell habe ich auch schon gehört & es soll besonders gut bei Alienware Produkten gehen.


----------



## evosociety (20. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das mit Dell habe ich auch schon gehört & es soll besonders gut bei Alienware Produkten gehen.


 
Dell = Alienware 

Ich habe des öfteren bei Lieferschwierigkeiten und daraus resultierender Änderung der Bestellung gratis Nachnahme rausgeschlagen, zum Beispiel bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. April 2011)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> mich interresiert ja gerade was man mit freundlich fragen schon erreichrt hat und bei wem
> gruß


 
Bei Mindfactory hats funktioniert - 250€ nachlass 
@xebo Es gibt keine Nachlässe bei AQ mehr


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. April 2011)

Was und für wie viel € hast du bestellt?


----------



## knarf0815 (23. April 2011)

@wa1lock das klingt ja richtig gut ,war das ne sammelbestellung?
gruß


----------



## knarf0815 (30. April 2011)

probieren es so wenig leute hier im forum zu handeln ? ihr könnt auch schreiben wenn es nicht geklappt hat.
gruß


----------



## knarf0815 (12. Juni 2011)

rabatte scheinen aus der mode gekommen zu sein 
gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

da ich Dauerhändler bin bekomme ich bei meinen Händlern schon mal ordendliche Rabatte, nur ich bestelle kaum Online.Bei meiner Grafikkarte vor ein paar Wochen und dem Soundsystem gab es schon brauchbare Rabatte. Die höchste Summe gab es bei der Hifianlage, 50% bei den Boxen und ca 33% bei dem Receiver was knapp 3500 Taler ausmachte


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Naja wenns jetzt ein 2000€ PC ist, dann lässt sich bestimmt was machen, bei einem 50€ Kühler aber eher nicht


----------



## knarf0815 (13. Juni 2011)

@ Dr Bakterius : kann deine Hifianlage fahren  vom Preis her ist bestimmt eim Motor und vier Räder gratis dabei
@ watercooled : so ist es ja immer 
    aber bei welchen Shop´s lohnt es sich am meisten 

Gruß


----------



## knarf0815 (25. Juli 2011)

gibt es keine neuigkeiten in sachen handeln?
gruß


----------



## knarf0815 (2. September 2011)

wie sieht es mit gutscheincodes aus?
gruß


----------

